# ES Kapitel 2: Pennywise erwacht im neuen, blutigen Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *ES Kapitel 2: Pennywise erwacht im neuen, blutigen Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ES Kapitel 2: Pennywise erwacht im neuen, blutigen Trailer*


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juli 2019)

Die Rückkehr des Ronald Mc Donald...

Jetzt ist auch klar, warum man so lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört hat.


----------



## Research (19. Juli 2019)

Saß bei Teil 1 lachend im Kino.


----------



## Bevier (19. Juli 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Rückkehr des Ronald Mc Donald...



Aber... der hieß doch im Buch Robert (Bob Gray), nicht Ronald... ^^

Als ich die Überschrift zuerst gelesen hatte, fragte ich mich ernsthaft: Was hat diese großartige Punkband mit Electronic Sports zu tun? ES ist einfach verwirrend, vor allem im Computerspiele-Bereich. Dann lieber Es. Im Englischen heißt es schließlich auch It.


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2019)

Och, mal wieder ein Film bei dem man in`s Kino gehen könnte. Zumindest eine willkommende Abwechslung zu den ganzen SuperDuper-Helden-Filmchen

Gruß


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juli 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Saß bei Teil 1 lachend im Kino.



Soetwas ist mir mal mit meinem Bruder passiert. Der hat sich bei dem Final Fantasy Film den Arsch abgelacht. Jemand ist gestorben und mein Bruder hat sich den Arsch abgelacht und zwar so, dass es das ganze Kino gehört hat. Zwei Leute haben miteinander gesprochen, mein Bruder hat sich wieder den Arsch abgelacht. So ging das den ganzen Film, der übrigens relativ schlecht war, nur mein Bruder hatte seinen Spaß und davon offensichtlich viel zu viel.

Nach dem Film hat er mir dann erklärt, dass er davor "Fort Boyard" angesehen hat und dort Martin Semmelrogge vom "Spirit" geschwafelt hat ("...der Spirit ist hier in der Wüste...", "...hier kannst du den Spirit spüren...", "...es ist der Spirit, der uns zusammenhält...", "...ich habe meinen persönlichen Spirit gefunden..." usw.). Wann immer in Final Fantasy also vom Spirit die Rede war und das war gefühlt 50 mal der Fall, mußte mein Bruder an Martin Semmelrogge denken und hat sich logischerweise den kaputtgelacht, was sich dem Rest des Kinos nicht erschlossen hat. Aber immerhin hatte einer bei dem Film seinen Spaß.


----------

